# Langdale leases



## bna910 (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone have a number to call to find out about leases for langdale? And anyone had any experience with langdale land? Private message me thank you


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 1, 2017)

bna910 said:


> Anyone have a number to call to find out about leases for langdale? And anyone had any experience with langdale land? Private message me thank you



You can call the main office no. in Valdosta.  They will tell you who to contact.  Don't many leases come open.  The one I was on until this year had been held since Ga. deer season was reopened in early 70s. 

Use to be any that came open were leased by sealed bid.

They are a timber/sawmill/utility pole company and do cut timber on their schedule.  They did have a food plot program where they would leave out land for food plots for additional fee. We never participated so I don't know the cost.

As I remember the leases are 3 years with a 3 or 4% increase for renewal.  Get a copy of their lease before committing they do have some restrictions on types of stands and use of climbing stands.


----------



## bna910 (Jan 2, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> You can call the main office no. in Valdosta.  They will tell you who to contact.  Don't many leases come open.  The one I was on until this year had been held since Ga. deer season was reopened in early 70s.
> 
> Use to be any that came open were leased by sealed bid.
> 
> ...



thanks for the information! We just got burned on our lease and looking for something in south Georgia. Seems to be hard to find anything. The lease south of where we were was Langdale land. Im just tired of joining clubs where people don't do their part or cant follow rules. I want to find something to lease ourselves and maybe get some good members.


----------

